# New DTG printer



## hclement1056 (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone know what the name of the new printer coming out is and what the company name is. I want to get samples.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Which one? I have heard rumors that Sawgrass, M&R and some other companies are launching new machines in Long Beach. Nothing has been officially released from the companies mentioned above. I am also sure that some of the already known manufacturers are going to release new machines as well. If you can wait two more weeks, the people that are going to the Long Beach Show will be able to provide you with more information.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: New DTG printer any speds?*

I am new here, just gathering information on the printers. I am in the LA area so this Iss thing is something I could go to? 
I would love to find a dtg printer that isn't limited (nor exorbinantly priced) to length of print. I am considering not just t's but yardage, scarves, art prints on fabric. As it seems dtg is designed for one offs and small runs, it woul make sense to the builders to aim it at both t shirt designers and artisans looking for farbric printers.
Am I in the right place?
thanks
djl


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am in the LA area so this Iss thing is something I could go to?


Most definitely. Not only will you get to see the machines in action, and see samples, you'll be able to ask questions, learn about new technologies that might apply to what you're trying to do.

You can register and get a pass with the link here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8868.html#post57587


----------

